# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  профессиональная караоке-приставка

## galyusha

хочу купить профессиональную караоке-приставку типа"DAEWOO ACS-901K",  «AST-88» помогите разобраться в технических характеристиках. меня интересует: 1- подключается ли она напрямую к телевизору, микшерному пульту, минуя компьютер? выставляет ли оценку за пение? убирает ли мелодию? есть ли в ней микрофонные выходы или только с микшера?

----------

